# Beeswax wood finsh?



## Durstlight (Apr 25, 2013)

Ok, so another passion of mine is woodworking. I have ben researching some recipes of making wood finish from beeswax. I was wondering if anyone here has done this and what are your recipes and results? From what I gather I can make either a simple wax by mixing the wax with an oil, such as Tung oil, Danish oil, Linseed oil or the like. Or I can make an actually finish by mixing parts of beeswax, oil and mineral spirits. I am also interested in experimenting with adding some propolis to these processes. So again, have any of you woodworking beekeepers played around with any of these combinations? If so please share! Thanks in advance for all the advise.


----------



## mrflegel (Mar 23, 2014)

I use a 50/50 mix of mineral oil and bees wax on our wooden dough bowls. Reapplying often. The finish is food safe. But does not last long.
Mike


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I grated some wax and added some distilled mineral spirits and some lemon oil and used to to rub into an old pellet gun stock of my Mom's and it turned out looking very good.


----------

